# First focal plane?



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Im interested in a scope with a first focal plane reticle, but lookin to save a few bucks. Now I can get a Vortex Viper HS or PST with FFP for around 475-500, but if I could come in under that I'd really like to...any suggestions?

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good luck paying less that that for a FFP.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

That's kind of what I'm starting to see...now I gotta decide if its worth it to me 

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you are going to shoot competitions or really long distances on a regular basis, I'd invest in a FFP, and you won't want to spend less than that amount or you'll end up with a scope with cheap coatings and such.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

I guess with hand loads and knowing my ballistics, I could get by without it

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

People have been winning for years without FFP. I'm sure it's more a desire than a necessity. Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Gotta say, that price is enticing! But I may have answered my questions. Reloading 50-64 grain rounds in my .22-250, as fast and flat as it is, zero in at 200 and I should be fine out to 400-500 with being able to guestimate or use my turrets to adjust

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## Its_JaySon (Mar 23, 2013)

I have the viper pst 4-16x50 with the ffp and love it. its definitely comparable to my nightforce for a lot less money. the cheapest I was able to find one was $849 if you keep an eye out on ebay you can find used ones for 600-700


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

I also have a Viper PST 4-16x50 and I really like it. Plus, the warranty that vortex offers is really hard to beat. I have a Swarovski and a Zeiss and my Vortex hangs with both. Plus, it comes with a 4" sunshade and shims to set your zero on your turrets. You get a lot for the money.


----------

